# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  hgh for fat loss, how effective?

## jimbob21

i am considering starting some hgh. i have done a lot of research and i find that the fat loss is great and some say not so great. i am a serious weightlifter but i work a lot of long hours and it is hard to do cardio in the morning and still have the ass to lift at night. my diet is better than most but i have always had a problem staying lean. any advice would be appreciated

----------


## jimbob21

anything? at all?

----------


## peteroy01

find ass. try ECA

----------


## Reed

Yeah there are much better, quicker, less expensive ways to burn fat. ECA is a good suggestion

Diet is number one

----------


## Gappa

ice cream always worked really well for me. i also heard injecting urine either your own or even better from a pregnant girl. and when all else fails!!.. the all new at home do-it-yourself liposuction kits are fabulous. they're even endorsed by greg valentino!

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

I have lost a good amount of fat using HGH, just make sure that you get some quality stuff. A lot of stuff out there is fake, or watered down.

----------


## Ashop

> i am considering starting some hgh. i have done a lot of research and i find that the fat loss is great and some say not so great. i am a serious weightlifter but i work a lot of long hours and it is hard to do cardio in the morning and still have the ass to lift at night. my diet is better than most but i have always had a problem staying lean. any advice would be appreciated


I think HGH is incredible. HOWEVER I do beleive its for the more expereinced well seasoned athlete. When used correctly It can have dramatic changes in your appearance,,greatly reducing fat.

----------


## Gappa

what about some numbers&stats jimblob21... hard to determine anything at all without knowing alot more about you.

----------


## HoRuS

Everyone will get varied results. It will depend on how efficiently your body is functioning before you start taking HGH. 

I had always seemed to have more trouble than others when it came to losing fat so when I was on holidays in Thailand I took 4iu per day of Jintropin for 18 days. At the end of 18 days use of jintropin, I had lost 15kg or 33lb. 

It seemed too good to be true but I also had other incredible health benefits such as a history of 20 years of severe depression had suddenly improved markedly. I had more energy and motivation than I had ever had before and I found I needed much less sleep each night.

The fact that it had such an incredible effect on me prompted my Doctor to undertake some tests and it was discovered that I had 2 pituitary brain tumors that are pressing against my pituitary gland and interfering with my body's own production of HGH. Blood tests showed that I had no detectable levels of IGF1 which is why my metabolism was never functioning normally and my body stored as much fat as possible.

The only side effects I had in the 18 days was a slight red rash around the injection areas on my stomach. I personally cannot speak highly enough of the health benefits that I gained from HGH but obviously I had underlying health problems that meant that the HGH had an extreme effect on me.

I would definately start with full blood tests to ensure you have no underlying health problems before considering using HGH. As to what benefits you will receive from HGH, I don't think you can really compare what results others have received and expect the same as everyone is different. As others have already stated, diet is the most important thing. If you feel you are doing all you can with diet then have your bloods taken and you may find some underlying problem such as I did that was stopping me from losing the fat.

Good luck

----------


## peteroy01

jimbob- how bout one morning of cardio and one morning of lifting. i think that would more beneficial that GH at this point(i think) stats,stats,stats!

----------


## ScotchGuard

I'm a big HGH fan. I'm 50 and my metabolism's been slowing down for some time. I pin 5iu/day sub q. I watch what I eat. I'm not a professional BB so I don't measure everything but I am conscious of proportions. My strength is good. My libido is good. My bf is under control. I feel great. It's always an ego booster when a young woman my daughter's age asks me for coffee. LOL I know there are cheaper ways to cut bf. I like the steady state effects of a HGH regement. My .02

----------


## Gappa

I am now an IGF1 man all the way. I have been on it for 5 days now and I cannot believe the changes I am seeing and feeling already. If I am getting results like these after only 5 days @50mcg, my god what will happen at 100mcg and a month from now!

----------


## Gappa

I have a sneaking suspicion 90% of all the hGH sourced online is counterfeit-faked shit. Alas the good ol days of legit Jinns are gone.

----------


## sweetmum

so i have a question, ive been taking kigtropin for 1month so far and onto my 2nd kit at 2 iu's daily and not to much change yet so would jintropin be better? is it different being female?
i do alot of cardio, just had a baby 4 months ago and want to get back to my pre baby body fast, i also take anavar 20mg daily and clen 50mg 2days on 2 days off thank you in advance

----------


## gixxerboy1

kig's arent real gh. They are a scam. 
jins are good but very hard to get legit jins. They got in trouble years ago. So know they are very tight. But there are tons of scam sites for them

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

Yeah be very careful with jins, if you're in the US it's very unlikely that they're legit. 

And kigs are garbage and not real gh at all.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

Jins are probably the most counterfeit HGH out of China. Even if you have a good source there's a high degree of possibility that HGH out of China's a fake.

----------

